# need up to date help with keywords for site for SEO purpose



## Green Munkee (Jan 15, 2009)

My site is just about done except for the text in the site. I know a big part of SEO is to have keywords and phrases for my target audience the more the better. So I some what have a grasp on things but can use some outside advice on this from someone who knows about or has done if before. I found some info in here in past threads but some of that info seems a little outdated, so any help in this area would really help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I found some info in here in past threads but some of that info seems a little outdated, so any help in this area would really help


What makes you think the keyword information you found in past threads is outdated? The keywords don't change really 

Generally speaking, the keywords you use should be the keywords that a potential customer (who doesn't know your business name) might type in to find the type of products/services you provide.

So adding your brand or company name to your keywords isn't really a big benefit. 

But if you provide screen printing services, then "screen printing" would probably be a good keyword.

If you sell t-shirts with frog designs on them, then "frog t-shirts" would probably be a good keyword.

Start small and expand by thinking like a customer. 

You can also use keyword research tools like the Google Adwords related keywords tool to find more phrases that might help.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

You should also remember that it isn't just about keywords, it's about writing copy for your site that sells. Keywords can help you rank for certain phrases, but they won't do you a bit of good if your site doesn't close the sale when someone clicks the link. Keywords are only part of the equation, so don't focus on them to the exclusion of everything else.


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Another way to give you keywords more weight for targeted customers is to add you ad to the google locals directory/google maps, then when people search for "keyword in Location X" you'll be up near the top in the map listings..this also helps pull your site to the top of the listings in the top 10..

With keywords you should have them in your:
- title 
- header 

tags on each page
- in the text you write start it with the keyword if possible
- in the text you write use tags around your keyword 
- when linking to your page externally have your keywords in the lovely keywords 
- the effectiveness of keywords is dependent to a degree on the number of "votes" (links) it gets from other sites to your site..the higher PR (google page rank) of the page linking to your site using your keywords in the the stronger the vote for those keywords to your page the more effective or higher ranking your page will be... 

When using keywords there are two sides to it, onsite and offsite..the onsite is what you have in the text of your page and the html you use (w3c verified pages, with clean, spider friendly html help your onsite keywords no end)..the offsite is links back to your page using your keywords...you can get these from directories, blogs about you, blogs you write yourself..the top tip here would be to write a blog with links to your site and then submit this blog to social bookmarking sites, digg.com, mixx.com, stumbleupon etc which would then multiply the number of links using your chosen keywords back to your site strengthening them...

........or at least thats a synopsis of what I have read..I don't know if it is fool proof, I doubt it but for some of my keywords it has worked...for my google anyway..actually, if anyone can try google "quirky ladies t-shirts" or "ladies t-shirts" from the entire world, not locally, I'd be curious to see if I feature..would really appreciate it..

Anyway, good luck with keywords and SEO - its an endless pit of research and work but interesting none the less..


----------

